# Manchester Unirah nil, Leeds Unirah 1



## mathepac (3 Jan 2010)

Thank you Leeds, I'm not a supporter but a big *Thank you Leeds.*


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2010)

Very, very sad 

Just don't do football.


----------



## burger1979 (4 Jan 2010)

was jumping for joy at the match result last night, re-living the glory days of old of when we were top of the premiership and beating everything in sight, and as i say we were just enjoying it  its good to put one over the old rivals again wont be doing it for a while but it wasa good day.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Jan 2010)

Marching On Together!
We're gonna see you win
na na na na na na
We are so proud,
We shout it out loud we love you Leeds! Leeds! Leeds!


----------



## S.L.F (4 Jan 2010)

I also was delighted with the result.

Leeds United = Giant slayers...


----------



## Liamos (4 Jan 2010)

Happy days for us long suffering Leeds fans. It really doesn't get any better than this. It couldn't happen to two nicer people than Ferguson and Gary Neville!


----------



## MrMan (4 Jan 2010)

Liamos said:


> Happy days for us long suffering Leeds fans. It really doesn't get any better than this. It couldn't happen to two nicer people than Ferguson and Gary Neville!




Jeez, as great a result as it was surely getting back to the top table is better than a day away from the 3rd division.


----------



## Liamos (4 Jan 2010)

A Manchester United fan I take it?


----------



## gipimann (4 Jan 2010)

Think it'll take a week to wipe the smile off my face..... 

(another long-suffering LUFC fan!)


----------



## levelpar (4 Jan 2010)

Add my congratulations to the Leeds fans.  Saw the match and was delighted and excited as Gay Byrne used to say


----------



## mathepac (5 Jan 2010)

levelpar said:


> ... delighted and excited as Gay Byrne used to say


No, no, no, excirah and delirah Gay used to be. What was Gay? Excirah and delirah is what Gay used to be.


----------



## MrMan (5 Jan 2010)

Liamos said:


> A Manchester United fan I take it?


 
yep, but I genuinely think the better team won, it's just kind of weird hearing about giant killing and 'can't be topped' moments when Leeds would have considered themselves giants not so long ago.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Jan 2010)

MrMan said:


> yep, but I genuinely think the better team won, it's just kind of weird hearing about giant killing and 'can't be topped' moments when Leeds would have considered themselves giants not so long ago.



You said it MrMan. Sunday was enjoyable and sweet but the real goal is getting back where we belong in the top flight. The real challenge will be in the summer, building a squad for the championship next season, if we keep our current outstanding run going of course! I certainly didn't see Sunday as a giant killing act - just a fixture that we want to get used to again!


----------



## RMCF (5 Jan 2010)

Leeds United have unveiled their new sponsor ... Cillit Bang ... guaranteed to remove scum from cups!

Boom boom.


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> Think it'll take a week to wipe the smile off my face.....
> 
> (another long-suffering LUFC fan!)


 
With you there, Gipi! I'm gonna take a week as well!!!!!

And for anyone who didn't have the pleasure of seeing it..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibRIcsHpMus


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Leeds United have unveiled their new sponsor ... Cillit Bang ... guaranteed to remove scum from cups!
> 
> Boom boom.


 
Excellent, RMCF, boy!!! And a lot of members here probably think you're talking about the stuff you'd have to wipe off with a cloth. 

And the difference between Man. Utd. and a tea bag? A tea bag lasts longer in the cup. (An old one, but I couldn't resist).


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Jan 2010)

MrMan said:


> Jeez, as great a result as it was surely getting back to the top table is better than a day away from the 3rd division.


 
Patience, Mr.Man, patience. We can only go up one division per season. 

_*Suuupa, Suuupa Leeds,*_
_*Suuupa, Suuupa Leeds,*_
_*Suuupa, Suuupa Leeds,*_
_*Suuupa Leeds United!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DavyJones (6 Jan 2010)

Whats this fuzzball ye speak of?


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jan 2010)

Burger, Ceist Beag, Liamos, MrMan, Gipi and RMCF, did ye see the film of The Damned United? Anyone else think it's wasn't at all as good as the book?


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jan 2010)

DavyJones said:


> Whats this fuzzball ye speak of?


 
The type that brings a tear to your eye now and again, Davy.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Burger, Ceist Beag, Liamos, MrMan, Gipi and RMCF, did ye see the film of The Damned United? Anyone else think it's wasn't at all as good as the book?



Not yet Lex, but the book was a good read alright. Johnny G isn't a happy camper about it all tho, did ye hear him on Off the Ball back when the film came out? He was threatening legal action back then but not sure what came of that.


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jan 2010)

Ceist Beag said:


> Not yet Lex, but the book was a good read alright. Johnny G isn't a happy camper about it all tho, did ye hear him on Off the Ball back when the film came out? He was threatening legal action back then but not sure what came of that.


 
No, I didn't hear that interview but I knew that _*"The Irishman"*_ was very unhappy about the way he was portrayed in the book and there was talk that he was thinking of taking legal action then also. Must start googling.


----------



## Lak (6 Jan 2010)

Nottingham Forest bid £1.5 million and Joe Garner for Jermaine Beckford.
Newcastle will not persue bid as they will walk the championship with current squad and Chairman Gibson will not spend as he seeks to sell club.
Middlesborough will not bid as they have no hope of a sustained promotion bid.
West Brom are not interested.

Beckford out of contract in the summer so Leeds need to offload Beckford during the transfer window.
My understanding is the Forest transfer is a done deal.
What will Leeds do without their one man team, wither and fail perhaps??
Joe Garner, the makeweight in the deal is a very good striker so perhaps all is not lost, Forest paid over a million for his services as he was phenominal at league 1 standard, so perhaps all is not lost.

Loved seeing Leeds win by the way.


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2010)

Yes, Lex, I saw the film (after reading the book) - film was okay, but not a patch on the book because it had to tread carefully (or just ignore!) through some of the darker, nastier bits!

I read The Damned Utd and a book about Brian Clough around the same time (written by a journalist who had unprecedented access to him for years - I'll google it and get the name!), it was interesting to read the fact and the fiction. 

I recall "The Irishman" saying that one of the reasons he took legal action was because he was the only one of the 3 main characters in the book (him, Clough and Revie) still alive to do so - the others were no longer around to fight their corner. Saw an interview with Mrs Clough, and I don't think she was too happy with the book either.

Still smiling, by the way.... 

Edit: The Clough book I read was called "Provided you don't kiss me - 20 years with Brian Clough" by Duncan Hamilton.


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jan 2010)

Not good news, if it turns out to be true, Legs.  He'd be a huge loss.


----------



## RMCF (6 Jan 2010)

The Damned United - great book, film not as good.


----------



## Latrade (6 Jan 2010)

gipimann said:


> I recall "The Irishman" saying that one of the reasons he took legal action was because he was the only one of the 3 main characters in the book (him, Clough and Revie) still alive to do so - the others were no longer around to fight their corner. Saw an interview with Mrs Clough, and I don't think she was too happy with the book either.


 
Yeah I think he was helped by the Clough family because they couldn't sue, though Johnny did have a case (seeing as he won). I think their main objection was that while it was fictional it didn't separate the fiction enough from the fact and so it ended up being seen as fact.

Though it has meant the early editions of the book are now more valuable (thanks Gilesie). And I actually thought the film was pretty good, if only for the actual footage shown demonstrating that Leeds genuinely did earn their Dirty Leeds tag and Cloughie had a point about throwing their medals in the bin....


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> Yeah I think he was helped by the Clough family because they couldn't sue, though Johnny did have a case (seeing as he won). I think their main objection was that while it was fictional it didn't separate the fiction enough from the fact and so it ended up being seen as fact.
> 
> Though it has meant the early editions of the book are now more valuable (thanks Gilesie). And I actually thought the film was pretty good, *if only for the actual footage shown demonstrating that Leeds genuinely did earn their Dirty Leeds tag and Cloughie had a point about throwing their medals in the bin...*.


 
Be careful, Latrade. Norman Hunter might call around to have a little chat with you, about your ankles!


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Jan 2010)

Just thought I'd share a joyous moment with you all.................... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-zRWiq-MfI


----------



## aonfocaleile (24 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that Lex - I could watch it all day. WE ARE LEEDS


----------



## gipimann (24 Jan 2010)

And should we dispose of the Spurs, we've yet another awayday to a premier league side (Bolton).....the FA aren't making this easy for us, are they? 

MOT!


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Jan 2010)

You're right there, Gipimann. Still, as you lay down to sleep tonight, console yourself in the knowledge that Man. U. would love to be playing Spurs in a Cup replay.


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 Jan 2010)

What a penalty! Bring on the replay - mad how many games they've played already this season - just hope it doesn't impact on the main aim which is to get out of that forsaken division! MOT.


----------



## burger1979 (25 Jan 2010)

was listening to the match on the radio for the second half and when the penalty went in i went nuts inside the car. was rocketing down the M50 at the time too. i thought spurs should have finished us off in the first half, i would not have been too disappointed if we had lost as like others i just want to see us out of that division and playing in the championship.


----------

